# Grill Top Test with a Sammie



## Green Hornet (Dec 17, 2007)

My wife got this deal for my gasser awhile ago and I decided to check it out today. I wanted to make some sandwiches for lunch so here goes!



Called Sizzle-Q Nicely made out of S/S.



Sammie is called theSchmitter! Roast beef, salami, onoin, american cheese, tomato all on a kaiser roll with ketchup and mayo on top!




onions and beef on one pile and salami cheese and tomato on another for about 8 mins on low heat.



Toast rolls lightly and melt cheese on each slice.



Just about done. :P 



911 is on speed dial!



Almost forgot the Bass Ale Homebrew.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 17, 2007)

Good stuff GH. Bet it was a PITA to clean.


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 17, 2007)

Not at all. Followed the directions, for once  , and cleaned it while it was warm. Sprayed it with a bit more oil and scraped residue off with a brush and finished it off with a scotchbrite pad and wiped it down with paper towel. Good as new. All Heavy Stainless steel. Should last a long time.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks and sounds good GH


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks great GH! Neat little device!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 18, 2007)

Mmmm...gunna hafta try those !


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks good and I see you like to drink your beers in pint glasses too.. !!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 18, 2007)

you got a link to where that can be purchased?


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is a place to get it. I did not get mine here or ever deal with them. 
http://www.grillsdirect.com/grill-acces ... d=Sizzle_Q
Amazon has them too. I got mine at BJ's earlier this year for about $20.00. This is just the first time I used it. I forgot I had it to be honest.


----------



## john a (Dec 19, 2007)

Good looking lunch GH, nice job.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm interested..anyone done business with this website before?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 28, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm interested..anyone done business with this website before?



Cappy, I chatted with this guy on the radio BB this morning...I am going to do an interview with him next Wednesday on the BBQ Central Show!

Rick, you should look in to advertising here too!  Click on the hot link above for the packages and pricing


----------



## Big Ron1 (Dec 28, 2007)

you can do just about anything on that mini flat top.  Maybe a nice sear on meat before going over the flame or to heat buttered buns for burgers would be great as well.


----------



## john a (Dec 29, 2007)

My local Sam's has them.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 31, 2007)

I got a lodge cast iron griddle plate, It works great its just a pain to clean when I forget it on the grill dirty for a week.
The SS one would be easyer


----------

